# Sigil Pickups ~ Midnight Special Giveaway. FREE Pickups!



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Celebration time! I've finalized several prototypes of the Session Series and will be giving them away. I was going to wait until I got the new website done but I've had little time to work on it so I can't predict when it'll be ready... and I'm impatient! Soooo, lets get these pickups gone! I thought about selling them at deep discounts, but FREE is much more fun right? Yeah, of course it is. Enough blah blah blah, here's the details.










Entry.
Simple, you can do as much or as little as you like. I'm working on a Raffle system I've seen other companies do and want to do the same. The more work you do, the better chances to get the pickups!

How To Enter:
1) Get two (2) entries into the random draw by posting in the MLP thread _AND_ emailing me your real name plus a link to your post and your username. That's all you need to do to get in.

2) Get one (1) entry for doing the same thing on my TGP Thread.

3) Get one (1) entry for doing the same thing on my GuitarsCanada Thread. (This one)

4) Get two (2) entries for 'Liking' and posting on my StuntMonkeyPedals Facebook Page. LINK

5) Get four (4) entries for 'Liking' and posting on my Sigil Pickups Facebook Page. LINK

_*10 possible entries*_ for free pickups... Yup, that means I write your name on _up to 10 pieces of paper_ and drop them in the bucket. I then shake the bucket and pull out some names until all 4 sets are assigned. You can win all 4 sets if nobody else enters. I don't care where they go, just that they go.

*** Muy Importante - PLEASE, please, please, when emailing me include a link to each entry point for the three forums and your actual name as per the Facebook links if entered that way. I only want ONE email from all who enter. * Email to [email protected] with subject line "Midnight Special Giveaway"* and indicate how many entries you get with the links to each entry. I'll get notifications of each entry point but letting me know what you've done will help me out. Following the giveaway, this address will be deleted.

*PRIZES:*


Chicago'68 Session 
London'66 Session 
Bootlegs Session 
1x Mississippi Delta: "Midnight Special" Set in Zebra as shown in pics. (All New! P.A.F. style pickup specific to the Session Series)


























Midnight Specials, A2 low wind blend;










And Possibly another set to be announced after further testing. Not all my Vintage Spec pickups translate to the Sessions Series but I have a few more sets to test so if that goes well, they'll be added.

What's the catch? Shipping! I do want the winners to pay for shipping. Typical shipping costs for 1 set are;
$12 USD Worldwide for an untracked parcel
$17 USD to Can/USA for a tracked parcel
$50 USD to International (ie: Not Can/USA) for a tracked parcel.

Choice is yours, they're free so cheapest is fine by me if it's fine by you! Want them tracked and quicker? No problem! Just cover the fees and away they go. I'm easy.

The Pickups:
- As stated, they're prototypes and may show some wear from the process of winding or testing as they were swapped in and out of the guitar and magnets were changed. Even if they have cosmetic issues, each pickup is covered by my bulletproof guarantee to work and sound stupid awesome.


Have friends on Facebook? Get them to enter as well!

Contest closes November 11, 2016 at Midnight my time, that's Canadian Mountain time to be precise. Winners will be announced and initial contact attempted within 24 hours; pickups assigned in order of listing here and order of drawing. Winners will have 3 days to respond, if no response then I move on to someone else. Communication is important to me so that's how it's going to pan out. No exceptions.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Consider it done. Expect an email from me shortly


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Just waiting on my confirmation email from MLP!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, some bootlegs would go VERY nicely thank you! Email coming.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

done my man!
can feel the tone now!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Prototypes in my guitar? How interesting!


----------



## jim959 (Oct 8, 2016)

Great pups as always! I think I will end buying a set if I don't win anyways haha


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Please count me in


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

I've set up an auto-responder that verifies entries received and sent emails manually to all who already entered. 

If you didn't get an email, then you likely didn't send one in! Check the top post, specifically the section that says:


CheopisIV said:


> *How To Enter:*
> 1) Get two (2) entries into the random draw by posting in the MLP thread _AND_ emailing me your real name plus a link to your post and your username. That's all you need to do to get in.
> 
> 2) Get one (1) entry for doing the same thing on my TGP Thread.
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

always fun to enter a contest, more fun to win!


----------



## RiverDog (Oct 10, 2016)

Way cool of you to do this. Count me in!

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## scrumm21 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks so much for doing this contest !!


----------



## CorsaAddict (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks. I'm in. Always willing to try new winds!!!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice looking pups, count me in.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice looking pups, count me in.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I want in too!


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Going to be out of town on a family holiday the previously stated end of contest.... So, new end date is Monday Nov 14th!


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sweeeeeeet. Thanks for your generousity.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woah, that is nice!
Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Final days of the Giveaway entries! Don't miss out!!!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ooooh, please count me in as well!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Whoa too cool for school! Thanks mang!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in! Come on snake eyes ...


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Last chance to enter, contest closes tonight at midnight!


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

And we're done! Thanks to everyone who entered and Good Luck!!!

Tabulating Data now, going to take some time but will be in touch with the winners ASAP.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Yahoo!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats to the winners and a big thanks for the great contest!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

CheopisIV said:


> *Winners Announced! *
> 
> As soon as Youtube catches up, the video will be live right here. Gotta watch to see if you won!!! I'll be in touch with the winners shortly...hint: Everyone who entered is going to get an email from me. More details in the vid.
> 
> Thanks to all who entered!!


Woooo! I won!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> Woooo! I won!


I saw that Colin! Congrats & thanks to Sigil Pickups for a great giveaway.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Those should breathe some life into my Epi Dot


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Definitely! I'm going to give the winners a day to see the vid before sending emails out. I'll be in touch tomorrow Colin


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

CheopisIV said:


> Definitely! I'm going to give the winners a day to see the vid before sending emails out. I'll be in touch tomorrow Colin


I can't wait. I'm way more excited to hear them than I am to experience changing pickups in a 335!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Hudson! 
You pick names well.! 

And you didn't butcher my name much David.


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

All emails sent, still waiting to hear back from two of the winners.... Check your spam folder or get in touch if my message didn't come through.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

CheopisIV said:


> All emails sent, still waiting to hear back from two of the winners.... Check your spam folder or get in touch if my message didn't come through.


Dave, time for a redraw for the last 2 sets??? Hmmm?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

I had pulled 4 more names in case of issues, but the other two have been in touch. Interestingly, 3 are staying in Canada and one is going to Costa Rica!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Not to rub it in, but look what showed up today. 

















These look and feel of the highest quality, can't wait to get them installed. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's what showed up here




















can't wait to try these! 

Thanks again.


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

More tracking numbers when I get home... I'm looking at you Colin 

Some of these sets (remember, all prototypes) have my old labels and some have my New Sessions Series labels. I build them the same as my 'Vintage' series, one at a time and use a lot of the same parts. The wire and bobbin material is the biggest difference accounting for the price differential between the two series'. All purchased pickups of both series still come with a 100% satisfaction guarantee as per my website.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

My sigil pickups are great. I prefer the neck pickup to the bridge. They have a rather different voice. The bridge is great with some fuzz. The neck is great clean. 
They have vibrant tonal response where you feel like you hear every strings. The bridge has more twang and the neck some kind of orchestral dimension to it. 

My les Paul is a great match for them with the separate tone control. It is becoming my favorite guitar right now, likely in part due to the pickups.


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, and the guitar looks mean 

Make sure you play with the bridge height, I prefer the neck low, pretty much flush with the top of the pickup ring and the bridge slightly higher. It's mostly about balancing volumes in the middle position but you should get a range of heights where it works. This set is for the Warren Haynes Georgia Bootleg Album sound, mostly this song;






But this guy does some magic with a Dumble as well!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions! 

For some reason once they were installed and rather balanced I didn't play with the height at all. 
I'll do that and come back with more feedback. 

Right now the neck is just higher than the ring 









And it sounds awesome so I won't touch it. 

The bridge is a bit higher but not much, and has room for much more










So I'll play with it. 




Thanks for the compliments on the Paul! 
I ordered plastics to match the pickups, and hope it'll look even better.


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

There's plenty of room to move there for sure! Where did you order the plastics from? I send out matching rings with my premium sets but might start selling them separately. It's pretty ridiculous how many shades of cream are out there... from faded pale cream to Barbie leg pink!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I ordered from Asia trough ebay. The pickguard is "aged white" and I think will be good as it's not meant to match (although I am thinking maybe I would prefer pearloid) 

but after looking at a rainbow of cream plastics online I figured I may not find a good match without comparing in person with the pickups, so I opted cheap in case I'm way out. (online pictures seems close) 
If you'd have them available I would be interested.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I will need to put 10s on the guitar, and set it up again, as I get buzzes with the 9s I currently have which does not help experimenting... 

But I did raise the bridge pickup, which does open up the middle a bit. 
It's closer to the bridge pickup than it was, less twangy, but still a different voice. 
I clearly prefer the neck pickup. I also like to mix the neck and bridge.
I don't dislike the bridge, but I prefer the neck. 

I still have room to play - and I will raise it further more. 

I wonder how 10s will sound on it - if I can manage to not be at work whole the music store us open I'll be able to try out!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BNdH4PpjU9H/

Got to unbox these when I got home from work this evening. What a great looking set of buckers! Can't wait to hear them.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr. Paul really prefers 10s. Got rid of buzzes. Still doesn't play as smooth as some other guitars I own, but I am just starting setup so there's still lots to be done. 


That to say... For a while I was under the impression that the pickups sounded different with 10s.
Until I realized I had lowered action and played on pickup height again. 

It may be me, but it seems the fine tweaking of pickup height gives or removes this rich deepness that I enjoyed on the neck pickup. 

Therefore I tweaked the bridge pickup height, and it sounds best to me much much closer to the strings than the neck one. It's almost as rich as the neck and not twangy. 
I still prefer the neck, it's tone is different. But the bridge is great once tweaked and with 10s. 

Something I noticed on the bridge is that the low E and A strings seems louder than the other strings. I don't experience that on the other pickup. I tried to angle it but it didnt change much (and didn't sound as great IMHO) 
Is there something I can do about that?


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Interesting... I've not experienced that myself. You can always adjust the screw-pole pieces up in the treble side and down on the bass side; also dip your bridge a small amount on the treble side to get the strings closer to the fret board. Getting your neck set up properly will make the whole thing sound better and play better. What wiring style are you using and what value pots? Any pickups will improve in sound and range with good quality 500k pots. Gibson has historically used 300k which will dull the overall tone. 

You might also check your soldering and see if it's sound.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info! 
I was a bit reluctant about playing with the posts, was wondering if I would be messing up with something strategic on the pickups constitution. 

It being my first non-fender styled bridge, I didn't think about dipping it on one side. In fact I originally kept the tail end as is and only adjusted the height of the bridge... 

BTW are there tune o matics with more saddle action? The bridge that came on it seems rather crappy and I think a better one would just help with sound. 


I haven't changed the stock pots yet. It's on my to-do list. They are not high quality ones, but aren't grainy nor noisy when turned. They still are dime size stock pots and I also believe better ones would help.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

A couple friend came over and we played the guitars. Heres other comments on the pickups (well, the guitar, but the pickups are a huge part of the sound...) 

"It really sound good, almost like an acoustic. "

With the proper tone settings on the bridge pickup, I admit the tone is not much like electric guitars, almost organic. I think it's a good way of describing the deepness and dimension I like about the pickups. I tought I'd share that. 

Did I mention I like them?


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Hehe, thanks for the feedback


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I received my pickup rings today. 










Theres a small colour variation, but not major.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

BTW the rings are not from sigil. But if they'd sell some, I wouldn't have a colour variation...


----------



## CheopisIV (Jan 27, 2016)

Those look fairly close! I have an old Univox Deluxe LP style and it has really weird pickup ring spacing. No aftermarket rings fit it so I have to use the original ones with my pickups...the rings are more pinky/cream and make the pickups look much more white than they are. Much worse match than you have there


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree, it's very close. It's almost the good colour!

I am happy how it came out.


----------

